# Wer hat schon mal bezahlt fürs Biken? §LWaldG



## Rockyalex! (15. Februar 2010)

Aufgrund einiger Äußerungen in Foren wollte ich mal direkt bei Euch nachfragen wer im Wald schon mal angehalten wurde und *tatsächlich Geld wegen Verstoßes gegen das LWaldG * gezahlt hat.

Obwohl ich des Öfteren Förster und Waldbesitzer oder deren Beauftragte getroffen hab, war davon nie auch nur die Rede...
Weder in der Bopparder Gegend noch auf Mosel- und Eifeltrails. 

Gerüchte besagen was anders, deshalb meine Frage.

Falls möglich schreibt doch den ungefähren Zeitpunkt und das Gebiet mit dazu.

Danke Alex


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (15. Februar 2010)

Ist leider kein Gerücht, ich habe letztes Jahr mit ein paar Freunden auf dem AW bezahlen müssen, jeder 25 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
sorry für die vielleicht blöde Frage: Warum muss man im Wald 25 bezahlen? Für die Nutzung der Waldwege vielleicht? Ich habe hier in Baden-Würtemberg noch nichts bezahlt, will aber im April in die Eifel fahren. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (15. Februar 2010)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sorry fÃ¼r die vielleicht blÃ¶de Frage: Warum muss man im Wald 25â¬ bezahlen? FÃ¼r die Nutzung der Waldwege vielleicht? Ich habe hier in Baden-WÃ¼rtemberg noch nichts bezahlt, will aber im April in die Eifel fahren.Gruss rmfausi


 
Nicht fÃ¼r die Nutzung von normalen Forstwegen...aber fÃ¼r das Befahren von Wanderwegen mit einer Breite von weniger als 2 m.
Das sindjene Wege, die wir Singletrails nennen und nur allzu gerne fahren...Also , sei auf der Hut...
Bei dem wo wir "erwischt" worden sind steht zusÃ¤tzlich noch ein Schild "Mountainbiken verboten"!


----------



## teatimetom (15. Februar 2010)

verstoss gegen 2 meter regel evtl ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Februar 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Ist leider kein Gerücht, ich habe letztes Jahr mit ein paar Freunden auf dem AW bezahlen müssen, jeder 25 !



an wen hast du(ihr) bezahlt ?
mit Beleg ?
was hätten die gemacht wenn ihr nicht gleich bezahlt hättet ?

Gruß Björn


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (15. Februar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> an wen hast du(ihr) bezahlt ?
> mit Beleg ?
> was hätten die gemacht wenn ihr nicht gleich bezahlt hättet ?
> 
> Gruß Björn


 

Der Forstbeamte hatte ein großes Gastronomie Portmonaie dabei, ein paar von uns haben aber auch mit VISA Karte bezahlt...

Blödsinn, es hatte natürlich niemand Geld dabei, der Kollege in grün hat uns weiter fahren lassen und wir wurden unten angekommen von den Cops in Empfang genommen, mussten unsere Adressen hinterlassen und bekamen dann Post vom Forstamt mit vorgedrucktem Überweisungschein.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Februar 2010)

na dann....

bei uns hier machen die Förster zum Glück nicht so'n Stress !
Allerdings ist jetzt im Winter Halbjahr auch der erste Weg explizit mit Schild und (umfahrbaren) Hindernissen für Biker gesperrt worden.
Bin mal gespannt was da dann in der Saison abgeht.....
Allerdings gibt es noch viele andere auf die man ausweichen kann. Mich störts daher erst einmal nicht.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Rockyalex! (15. Februar 2010)

Hi Biker.
25 sind ja gerade noch tragbar. Das dafür tatsächlich die Polizei ausrückt...

Wir hatten mal eine Begegnung mit einem Hundehalter, der mit der Polizei gedroht hat; Der müsste also auch die Ordnungshüter rufen, falls er einen Autofahrer telefonieren sieht.

@SkYrEaChEr
Kannst Du evtl. AW präzisieren, vielleicht steh ich auch grad auf dem Schlauch. 

Danke für die Antwort
Alex


----------



## Rockyalex! (17. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, weiss jetzt wo der Weg ist. 
Hatte da mal ein längeren Plausch mit einem Mann im Gummibären-Jeep. Die Unterhaltung gibt´s sogar auf Video, weil ich die Helmkamera auf/an hatte...
Danke für die PM

Gruss Alex


----------



## ScubeXT (19. Februar 2010)

> Alles klar, weiss jetzt wo der Weg ist.
> Hatte da mal ein längeren Plausch mit einem Mann im Gummibären-Jeep.


Hallo, würde mich jetzt aber auch mal brennend interessieren wo der Plausch in AW stattgefunden hat. Fahre nämlich auch viel im AW-Kreis aber habe noch nie ein Verbotsschild fürs MTBiken gesehen. 

Habe ganz im Gegenteil sogar positive Erfahrungen mit dem "bösen Förster" aus dem Wald gemacht, wenn man lieb nach dem Weg fragt bekommt man sogar eine Antwort! 

Gruß Scube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisfochel (19. Februar 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Der Forstbeamte hatte ein großes Gastronomie Portmonaie dabei, ein paar von uns haben aber auch mit VISA Karte bezahlt...
> 
> Blödsinn, es hatte natürlich niemand Geld dabei, der Kollege in grün hat uns weiter fahren lassen und wir wurden unten angekommen von den Cops in Empfang genommen, mussten unsere Adressen hinterlassen und bekamen dann Post vom Forstamt mit vorgedrucktem Überweisungschein.




Und wieso seid Ihr nicht in die andere Richtung, wenn Ihr wusstet das die Cops warten? kriegen euch im Wald doch eh nicht.


----------



## Rockyalex! (21. Februar 2010)

Hi Biker,
nur zur Beruhigung; Es war im Kreis Rhein-Hunsrück, Nähe Bopp.

Anscheinend, wenn ich mir die Rückmeldungen so anschau, ist das aber eine seltene Ausnahme gewesen. 

Man kann also die Drohungen von Wanderern ("Ich ruf die Polizei" oder "Lasst euch mal nicht erwischen") und Befürchtungen seitens einiger Biker richtig einordnen.

Gruss Alex


----------



## WW-Horst (21. Februar 2010)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Hi Biker,
> nur zur Beruhigung; Es war im Kreis Rhein-Hunsrück, Nähe Bopp.
> 
> Anscheinend, wenn ich mir die Rückmeldungen so anschau, ist das aber eine seltene Ausnahme gewesen.
> ...



Moin,
Hunde die bellen, beißen nicht. Anzeigen kann Dich aber jeder, am besten wegen falsch Parken (auf gesperrtem Waldweg), Frau war als Zeugin immer dabei + Handyphoto. Der Förster ist von sowas auch nur genervt, muß die Anzeige aber weiterleiten. Habe ich leider schon erlebt. Also schön aufpassen beim Shutteln.


----------



## Rockyalex! (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Horst,
was musstest Du zahlen, wenn ich fragen darf? 
Alex


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. Februar 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Der Forstbeamte hatte ein großes Gastronomie Portmonaie dabei, ein paar von uns haben aber auch mit VISA Karte bezahlt...
> 
> Blödsinn, es hatte natürlich niemand Geld dabei, der Kollege in grün hat uns weiter fahren lassen und wir wurden unten angekommen von den Cops in Empfang genommen, mussten unsere Adressen hinterlassen und bekamen dann Post vom Forstamt mit vorgedrucktem Überweisungschein.




ich möchte mit als "hauptgeschädigter" dieses vorfalls auch mal noch zu wort melden...
was nicht erwähnt wurde ist, dass ich von dem (selbsternannten) förster mit körperlicher gewalt in zitat: "rugbyähnlicher manier" vom bike geholt wurde!
ich habe den sachverhalt bei der polizei geschildert, aber von einer anzeige abgesehen, da ich mir das dann anstehende verfahren nicht geben wollte...


----------



## Hillcruiser (2. März 2010)

also ich hatte rund um KO sowie an den Lahnhöhen nie Probs bisher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. März 2010)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> was nicht erwähnt wurde ist, dass ich von dem (selbsternannten) förster mit körperlicher gewalt in zitat: "rugbyähnlicher manier" vom bike geholt wurde!
> ich habe den sachverhalt bei der polizei geschildert, aber von einer anzeige abgesehen, da ich mir das dann anstehende verfahren nicht geben wollte...



wenn dem so war hätte ich den guten Mann durchaus angezeigt, insbesondere wenn du Zeugen hast
Denn du begehst "nur" eine Ordnungswidrigkeit die er mit einer Tätlichkeit verhindern will, die u.U. sogar strafrechtliche Relevanz hat. Das kann nicht sein !
Abgesehen davon das ich solche selbst ernannten Sheriffs eh zum :kotz: finde und man ihnen ihre Grenzen aufzeigen sollte


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wenn dem so war hätte ich den guten Mann durchaus angezeigt, insbesondere wenn du Zeugen hast
> Denn du begehst "nur" eine Ordnungswidrigkeit die er mit einer Tätlichkeit verhindern will, die u.U. sogar strafrechtliche Relevanz hat. Das kann nicht sein !
> Abgesehen davon das ich solche selbst ernannten Sheriffs eh zum :kotz: finde und man ihnen ihre Grenzen aufzeigen sollte




sicherlich hätte man das tun können, aber wie gesagt, mir wär der aufwand zu groß gewesen...
so hat man immer ne story, die an nem biker-stammtisch gut ankommt!


----------



## Dicke Wade (7. März 2010)

also, wer mich so vom rad holt, hau ich um. egal was danach kommt.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (7. März 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> also, wer mich so vom rad holt, hau ich um. egal was danach kommt.



 Die Bud Spencer Methode! Großartig!!! Hast Du hoffentlich gehört Steffen...


----------



## R5D5 (7. März 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> also, wer mich so vom rad holt, hau ich um. egal was danach kommt.


Und zwar völlig zu Recht: StGB § 32


----------



## Rockyalex! (9. März 2010)

Dagegen spricht auch nicht: (von wegen "Flüchtigkeit des Täters" und so)

"Das Festnahmerecht des § 127 Abs. 1 Satz 1 StPO knüpft an die "Frische" und nicht an die "Schwere" der Tat an und gilt unabhängig von der Gewichtigkeit der Tat und vom Wert der Beute bei allen Verbrechen oder Vergehen (vgl. RGSt 17, 127). Allerdings gestattet das Recht zur Festnahme nicht die Anwendung eines jeden Mittels, das zur Erreichung dieses Zieles erforderlich ist, selbst wenn die Ausführung oder Aufrechterhaltung der Festnahme sonst nicht möglich wäre. Das angewendete Mittel muß vielmehr zum Festnahmezweck in einem angemessenen Verhältnis stehen. Unzulässig ist es daher regelmäßig, die Flucht eines Straftäters durch Handlungen zu verhindern, die zu einer ernsthaften Beschädigung seiner Gesundheit oder zu, einer unmittelbaren Gefährdung seines Lebens führen"

Also, hau drauf!!! Bud


----------



## agrohardtail (9. März 2010)

hätte der mich so vom bike geholt hätte der sich mit sicherheit nicht nur eine gefangen.
und danach wäre ich weiter gefahren. was will der machn? nummernschild aufschreiben?
wir dürfen uns als biker nicht abzocken lassen. wenn es so sachen sind wie in boppard den ripp runterfahren, ok, aber wenn es nicht durch ein schild oder sonstige maßnahmen gekennzeichnet ist dann werde ich nen dreck tun, wenn mich da nen möchtegern-ü60-sheriff im wald anhält.


----------



## Rockyalex! (9. März 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> hätte der mich so vom bike geholt hätte der sich mit sicherheit nicht nur eine gefangen.
> und danach wäre ich weiter gefahren. was will der machn? nummernschild aufschreiben?
> wir dürfen uns als biker nicht abzocken lassen. QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## agrohardtail (10. März 2010)

les dir mal deinen eigenen schwachsinn durch!
ich habe nur gesagt das wenn mich jemand wie oben beschrieben in rugbymanier vom bike holt, steht fest das der sich definitiv eine fängt. erstmal weil er mich direkt angegriffen hat und ausserdem weil er damit mein heiligtum beschädigen könnte.
wenn ich wanderern begegne oder andere radler begegne ich denen immer freundlich und nie aggressiv, da ich nicht wirklich das bild des bikers bei uns noch mehr ins negative ziehen will. und im gegensatz zu den tour und cc kameraden bremse ich selbst auf der waldautobahn für wanderer. wenn ich zu unserer strecke schiebe (und da bin ich ja theoretisch auch wanderer) kommen mir immer wieder biker entgegen die einfach gnadenls vorbei ballern. überleg mal wie das dem bikerbild schadet


----------



## Rockyalex! (10. März 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> les dir mal deinen eigenen schwachsinn durch!
> ich habe nur gesagt das wenn mich jemand wie oben beschrieben in rugbymanier vom bike holt, steht fest das der sich definitiv eine fängt. erstmal weil er mich direkt angegriffen hat und ausserdem weil er damit mein heiligtum beschädigen könnte.
> wenn ich wanderern begegne oder andere radler begegne ich denen immer freundlich und nie aggressiv, da ich nicht wirklich das bild des bikers bei uns noch mehr ins negative ziehen will. und im gegensatz zu den tour und cc kameraden bremse ich selbst auf der waldautobahn für wanderer. wenn ich zu unserer strecke schiebe (und da bin ich ja theoretisch auch wanderer) kommen mir immer wieder biker entgegen die einfach gnadenls vorbei ballern. überleg mal wie das dem bikerbild schadet



Wenn Du die gleiche Aggressivität an den Tag legst, wie hier wiederholt im Forum; und auch heute hier, fehlt mir der Glaube.
Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (11. März 2010)

ja sorry aber wenn mir jemand so dämlich wie du entgegnet dann trete ich dem genauso gegenüber! und leute ohne sie zu kennen zu verurteilen ist typisch deutschland und letztendlich auc typisch ibc


----------



## Dicke Wade (13. März 2010)

mtb'ler brauchen einen guten reflex. da kann's dann auch mal reflexartig eins geben.


----------



## SteFun76 (16. März 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> mtb'ler brauchen einen guten reflex. da kann's dann auch mal reflexartig eins geben.



Kann Dir da nur recht geben mit den Reflexen..... 

Noch schlimmer wie "LeutemitGewaltvomRadzerren" sind Personen die unglaublich viel Energie aufwenden um möglichst viele Hindernisse auf den Trails zu positionieren...(das geht schon in die Richtung des Vorsatzes)


----------



## agrohardtail (16. März 2010)

wir hatten mal reiter die uns vors roadgap geschissen hatten. also die pferde nicht die reiter.
das merkwürdige daran war das die stelle wo das roadgap stand eigentlich zum reiten völlig uninteressant war da die reiter da wieder umdrehen mussten. ausserdem steckten in der landung stöcke was man vor dem absprung nicht sehen konnte weil die landung blind ist das heißt wäre keine ******* vorm roadgap gewesen wäre ich voll in die landung reingesprungen und hätte mich dabei aufjedenfall gemault und verletzt.


----------

